# Java-Code in C++ übersetzen



## michael94 (20. Jan 2013)

Hi,
habe gerade ein Java-Programm fertig, das ich auf BlueJ geschrieben habe. Da ich es für einen Freund geschrieben habe, wäre es allerdings schön, wenn er nicht dafür Java und BlueJ installieren muss und jedes mal noch extra BlueJ öffnen und die Main-Methode aufrufen muss.
Daher meine Frage: könnte man
1. einen Java-Quellcode in ein direkt über Desktop ausführbares Programm umwandeln bzw.
2. einen Java-Quellcode in einen C++-Code umwandeln, den man ja ohne große Extra-Programme ausführen kann?
Wobei ich aber zu der eventuellen C++-Variante sagen muss, dass ich zum einen kaum ne Ahnung von C++ habe und bei meinem Programm bereits die meisten objektorientierten Möglichkeiten ausgenutzt habe (mehrere Klassen, Vererbung, Implementierung, import java.io.*; usw.).

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jan 2013)

http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2013)

michael94 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> habe gerade ein Java-Programm fertig, das ich auf BlueJ geschrieben habe. Da ich es für einen Freund geschrieben habe, wäre es allerdings schön, wenn er nicht dafür Java und BlueJ installieren muss und jedes mal noch extra BlueJ öffnen und die Main-Methode aufrufen muss.
> Daher meine Frage: könnte man
> 1. einen Java-Quellcode in ein direkt über Desktop ausführbares Programm umwandeln bzw.
> ...



1. Dazu gibt es sogar einen spezifischen Beruf^^
2. Wenn das mal so einfach wäre, würden das wohl viel mehr machen

Ansonsten: Java as exe
habs aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert


----------

